# I just noticed this today,...Tegutak? :)



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 14, 2009)

_Under TeguTalk *Chatroom*,..it says Tegu*Taks* new Chat room,...I was scrolling down and thought I read it wrong. :-D _


----------



## randy (Nov 1, 2009)

U.S. sues to get title to 7,000 tegu skins.
google that.. i just notcied this today :/


----------



## bruce bull (Nov 1, 2009)

that article was from 1984 but is interesting any way


----------



## randy (Nov 1, 2009)

o, still made me upsaet. and then after i noticed that 1 there were plenty more... i quit looking at them..


----------

